# crash info



## phil240869 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi everyone

im doing some reasearch on crash that happened at raf davidstow on the 28/12/42 the pilots name is sgt frank charlton any info that someone can give me would help me a lot 

whitley z6669

thank u

phil


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

phil240869 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> im doing some reasearch on crash that happened at raf davidstow on the 28/12/42 the pilots name is sgt frank charlton any info that someone can give me would help me a lot
> 
> ...











Fuel exhaustion Accident Armstrong Whitworth Whitley Mk V Z6669, 28 Dec 1942


The Whitley (Z6669) was returning from an Anti-submarine Patrol and was getting low on fuel. St Eval was fogbound and the pilot was advised to try Chivenor or Exeter. Chivenor turned out ...



aviation-safety.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## brianwnz (Jun 14, 2022)

I recently found the UK National Archives had a large file on my Great-Grandfathers aircraft crash (Stirling W7539); it was under the serial number when I searched, and also had crew names. Several hundred pages of notes and correspondence, including surviving crew stories of crash from POW camps - expensive to scan but free to read if you could visit I assume.....
Can't help but think there must be an awful lot of files......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

